# Burlington/Nassahegon  05.18.2012



## WoodCore (May 18, 2012)

Great ride tonight with the Black Sheep Squadron! Rolled almost 10 miles in just under 2 hours with a boat load of climbing. Trail surface was super tacky and allowed for some incredibly high speed cornering!

Rode the following:

Plateau>Dip>Connector>Jekyll and Hyde>Easy Out>Plateau>B-52>Ursus Reversus>Bridges>Boneyard Extension>NW Passage>Dirt Jumps>Jail Bait>Wasteland>Wasteland Bypass>Skunk Hole*>Kitchen Bypass>2 Bears>High Road>Fat Kid Climb>Miller Road>High Life>Miller Time

*Skunk Hole is a new one with loads of rocks to play on!


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like one hell of a roll! Skunk hole sounds interesting...


----------



## powhunter (May 21, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like one hell of a roll! Skunk hole sounds interesting...



  Yea it does....Gonna be up there this morning exploring a bit....10 in 2 is some sick peddaling!

Steveo


----------

